# elkhound problems!



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Norwegian elkhound, female, spayed and 10 months old. Came from a very good home and picked her up at 6 months old. Very timid from the start. Would lay flat when approaching. I will simply stand until she raises to her feet then pet her. Won't show any affection until she raises up. Hasn't worked so far.

Trouble getting her to come when called. Sometimes she will sometime she won't. Nothing seems to be working with this problem.

My previous elkhound would always hunt with me after some work. Sometimes she would get preoccupied and headstrong when she was on the scent of something, but this is just a quirk of the breed and something that didn't bother me. This pup will hunt with me for a few minutes then disingage and lose all interest. Can't seem to be able to get anywhere with this problem.

The last couple of weeks she will just take off and run down the road a mile or so. Search for her and she won't come when called. Scold her, but never strike or abuse. Bring her back and keep in kennel for two days then let her out while working in yard and within 15 minutes shes gone. Finally today I did the same thing and she stayed in yard for 2 hours with no problems. Thought I was making headway.

To reword her I gave her a cow bone. Walked over to pet her and she growled and bit me. Scolded her verbally by saying no, no and she would not let me get within 3 feet without growling and charging. Tryied very slowly working my way towards her but to no avail. Wife had to distract her while I took bone away. Put her in the kennel and that where it stands.

Never had a dog do this in 35 years of owning them. Am at a loss. Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Am at my wits end. Thanks.


----------



## Yellow dog Phoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds to me like your in trouble. Dogs with this kind of attitude are extremely hard to bring around. E-collar will probably just freak her out and shut her down. Leash training will probably just stress you and her out to the point of giving up. Letting the dog run without any control will get her killed. Best thing you can do is lots of treats but not bones or things she can get possessive over and let her know that you and your wife always have treats in your pocket when she does something good. No walking or playing in the yard without a long line on or she is staked out. Take things very slow and more kennel time will not help. Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam deleted


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sounds like she's top dog. You need to change that around right away. Dominate her as much as you can and get your status back. Have her sit, lay and roll on her side. If she doesn't, force her and hold her down until you can rest a knee on her side and she is relaxed. Keep doing this process over and over until all you have to do is tell her to roll over or she goes into a submissive state. You don't need a dog of that size dominating you. get it under control now while you still can. once you gain status you can work on the staying in the yard. baby steps.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If I was in your shoes, when that dog became aggressive towards me like that, I would have been on her like white on rice, forcing her to the ground on her back, and choking her until she was about 3/4 dead.

Worked on my lab when he came up and ****** on my leg....By the way, that was the instructions I got from the breeder from whom I got my dog from, if I was ever faced with an aggression/dominance problem. Sometimes you really do have to show them who is boss.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

My uncles dog was very protective of him and his stuff. Would get aggressive if you were near any of his things without him around. In order to get his dog to submit he would have the person lay over the dog to keep him from getting up while holding his muzzle until he whined/submitted. After that, you were kosher with his dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

obedience training in the yard would be my first step I would start from scratch as if it was a 3 month old pup and train all commands on a check cord until the dog did the flawlessly, no rough stuff. Build trust and affection thru positive reinforcement no rough stuff.

the dog would not be able to run down the road because it would be confined or chained unless I was working with it until I had it trained. Never allow a dog to run loose unsupervised thats a recipe for lots of obedience problems. If you confine the dog when your not working with it kennel, chain or crate and it only gets out to do something with you it will begin to accept you as a pack leader.

google leerburg his site has many training tips for working with poorly socialized dogs, I would not be choking ect ...this dog needs regular correct training with both positive and negative feedback not some halfbaked dominance routine that can get you bit.

go to the leerburg site it has tons of info about dogs like this


----------

